
C# in browser with WebAssembly - markdog12
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiLAE6HMr10&t=26m52s
======
markdog12
The section on C# and WebAssembly is particularly fascinating, but the entire
talk is extremely well done and interesting.

